# Lc. Aphrodite (L. purpurata var. carnea x C. mendelli)



## southernbelle (Oct 31, 2020)

First bloom, 5 flowers. I bought this seedling late July, 2018. I has grown very well. This is an Orchids Ltd remake of an old cross that hasn't been seen for some time, using a select mendelli.

of an old cross that hasn't been seen for some time, using a select mendelli.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2020)

Love it!
David


----------



## Guldal (Oct 31, 2020)

Indeed, a Southern belle!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 31, 2020)

Well done!

Looks like the purpurata was dominant for plant size, while the mendelii lip came through (with the purple blotch cut precisely in half at midlobe).


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 1, 2020)

Gorgeous old cross!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2020)

thats nice.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 3, 2020)

Well done growing, Nice to see a seedling producing that many flowers on the first blooming.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 3, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Indeed, a Southern belle!


You are cute, nice-amusing, with your remark. Thought I needed to clarify since in Europe, cute might not mean the same thing as U.S.! I grew up in Louisiana, and am technically in the south in Virginia, although to a Deep South girl, VA doesn't seem south! In any event, thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 3, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Well done growing, Nice to see a seedling producing that many flowers on the first blooming.


Pete, interesting history, I repotted this seedling in April and it sort of naturally divided, its a real vigorous grower. So I sent the small division to a friend. His has not bloomed yet, but this seedling grows very well. Would you like the next division_


----------



## PeteM (Nov 4, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Pete, interesting history, I repotted this seedling in April and it sort of naturally divided, its a real vigorous grower. So I sent the small division to a friend. His has not bloomed yet, but this seedling grows very well. Would you like the next division_


Thanks so much Deborah, I will definitely take you up on the offer to put my name in the pot for a future division. If you see anything form my collection you might be interested in, please let me know so I can send a division or seedling your way!


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 4, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Thanks so much Deborah, I will definitely take you up on the offer to put my name in the pot for a future division. If you see anything form my collection you might be interested in, please let me know so I can send a division or seedling your way!


I wasn’t expecting that, but thanks! Better you let me know what you are dividing that you are willing to part with, as I know you have an extensive collection. It will be a while before I divide it, but I won’t forget, I keep notes.


----------

